# What's Your Favorite Quack Medicine



## mytauntaunsbeat

Thought this would be a fun topic to start.  I get a kick out of the names of some of the "medicine" used back in the day as well as some of the interesting ingredients that were put in them.

I'll start with a local favorite, Oil of Gladness, a specialty of Moyer Brothers Bloomsburg PA.  Ingredients listed as: camphor, oil cedar leaf, and linseed oil.  Nothing too crazy, and actually this probably worked better than some.  Pretty sure thats the original contents in this one.


----------



## Harry Pristis




----------



## mytauntaunsbeat

Fellows' Syrup of Hypophosphites, marketed toward doctors rather than the general public, also apparently contained strychnine!


----------



## planeguy2

Dr.Miles restorative nervine.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I think this was a sample sized Chamberlain's 
Colic Cholera and Diarroea Remedy. In ice blue.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think this was a sample sized Chamberlain's
> Colic Cholera and Diarroea Remedy. In ice blue.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I love how they spelled diarrhea lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

It is a letter we don't use anymore O and E combined, is a Latin alphabet Grapheme.


----------



## planeguy2

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Fellows' Syrup of Hypophosphites, marketed toward doctors rather than the general public, also apparently contained strychnine!
> 
> View attachment 208327


Odd, I have the same bottle but it says "fellows syrup of hypophosphites" instead of "syrup of hypophosphites fellows".


----------



## treeguyfred

So, bottle friends, this is a tough question because I really like all quack meds, but this one is kinda unusual so, i'll post it here.... but! I have many...so, I may post more than one.
~Fred


----------



## Harry Pristis




----------



## treeguyfred

Another couple of faves... Kickapoo Indian Cough Cure and KK Cures Bright's Disease and Cystitis **********************************************
***********...... ~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred

Annnnnd.... then there's these......

.....................
 Left to right ; Dr. Kilmers Swamp Root Kidney, Liver and Bladder Remedy, Cooper's New Discovery, Dr. Kilmer's Ocean Weed Heart Remedy The Blood Specific, Dr. Pierces Golden Medical Discovery, Dr Kilmer's Swamp Root Cure, and finally but not all I have, an un-embossed Kilmer's Kidney cure / Remedy....enjoy,
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

treeguyfred said:


> Annnnnd.... then there's these......View attachment 208376View attachment 208378.....................
> Left to right ; Dr. Kilmers Swamp Root Kidney, Liver and Bladder Remedy, Cooper's New Discovery, Dr. Kilmer's Ocean Weed Heart Remedy The Blood Specific, Dr. Pierces Golden Medical Discovery, Dr Kilmer's Swamp Root Cure, and finally but not all I have, an un-embossed Kilmer's Kidney cure / Remedy....enjoy,
> ~Fred


I love them all but the ocean weed heart Remedy Dr. Kilmers. Made my heart skip a beat. Nice collection brother!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Thought this would be a fun topic to start.  I get a kick out of the names of some of the "medicine" used back in the day as well as some of the interesting ingredients that were put in them.
> 
> I'll start with a local favorite, Oil of Gladness, a specialty of Moyer Brothers Bloomsburg PA.  Ingredients listed as: camphor, oil cedar leaf, and linseed oil.  Nothing too crazy, and actually this probably worked better than some.  Pretty sure thats the original contents in this one.
> View attachment 208321


What a great thread! I love quack meds. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

My favorite is the Clark Stanley's Snake Oil Linement bottles. I'd share a pic of mine, but I think everyone already knows what they look like (Also my camera won't work, lol). I love the name, story and it is from Providence R.I. which is sort of close to me.


----------



## treeguyfred

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Clark Stanley's Snake Oil Linement bottles. I'd share a pic of mine, but I think everyone already knows what they look like


I've not seen it before... would love to see it...


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

treeguyfred said:


> I've not seen it before... would love to see it...


Got my camera to finally cooperate here ya go:




This is the regular size, I also dug the sample size.


----------



## treeguyfred

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> This is the regular size,


That's a nice bottle,
is it's foot print rectangle or square and is it embossed on all four sides?
Thanks for posting the pic,
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice collection brother!


Thank's Robby !


----------



## treeguyfred

Now for a few with fantastic names... Mystic Cure, Magic Oil, Lightning Hot Drops and a sample Cramers Kidney and Liver Cure with all backwards N's ~Fred


----------



## nhpharm

Harry Pristis said:


> View attachment 208322View attachment 208322


Great Texas bottle, Harry!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

treeguyfred said:


> That's a nice bottle,
> is it's foot print rectangle or square and is it embossed on all four sides?
> Thanks for posting the pic,
> ~Fred


It is a tall square embossed the same thing on 3 sides


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

More great ones!


----------



## treeguyfred

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> More great ones!


A very nice mix -Really nice! Love the Indian tee pee shaped bottle! and the Druid Oil is cool too ....helll all great.
~Fred


----------



## Harry Pristis

Details and differences:


----------



## Timelypicken

Allenhru for Rheumatism and Neuritis medicine


----------



## Robby Raccoon

This one is my favorite. It cures diabetes. It's a Michigan cure too.


----------



## historic-antiques

Hi Everyone,

This is one of my favorites (2 of them), found in the basement of an old, beautiful, house in Chicago, built during the 1870s.  Pretty tall, around 8 inches high!  They were never used so the original "medicine" is still inside.  I also include an image of the "instructions booklet" found with each bottle!


----------



## historic-antiques

Robby Raccoon said:


> View attachment 208530
> This one is my favorite. It cures diabetes. It's a Michigan cure too.


Wouldn't it be great if it did cure it?  Hopefully, nothing like this occurs with COVID-19 cures and vaccines!!   Great bottle and with its original label!!!  Hard to find nowadays!!  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Bohdan

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> I love how they spelled diarrhea lol



That is the correct (un-Americanized) spelling.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is 3 Kemp's Balsam. 2 different sizes Kemp's Balsam For That Cough. 1 Kemp's Balsam For Throat And Lungs.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is 3 Kemp's Balsam. 2 different sizes Kemp's Balsam For That Cough. 1 Kemp's Balsam For Throat And Lungs.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> View attachment 208578View attachment 208579



I've only dug a sample size Kemp 's balsamic before. Have you ever dug one of the samples?


----------



## Harry Pristis




----------



## sandchip

Damn nice little bottle, Harry.  Killer.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I've only dug a sample size Kemp 's balsamic before. Have you ever dug one of the samples?


No, but I do love the sample or trial sized bottles. Maybe one day. Last dig I did this past wednesday only yielded catsup and food jars (bummer) Packer jars to be more precise Hazel Atlas. I am going to use them as glasses. They cleaned up nicely.  Some on the surface turned straw colored from the selenium. The other subsurface jars are crystal clear. Lots of bubbles. I think they will be great for iced tea. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DFW Digger

Gotta put my favorite in. Hooker (blue) for the throat and lungs. Camomile pills would be the second. Really crude little bottle with lots of character.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

DFW Digger said:


> Gotta put my favorite in. Hooker (blue) for the throat and lungs. Camomile pills would be the second. Really crude little bottle with lots of character.


Really cool ones. I like them both. Chamomile is the way we spell it now. I wonder was it a sleep aid or possibility for calming nerves?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DFW Digger

I wondered about that too. So I googled it.


----------



## DFW Digger

Sounds like a catch all wonder drug.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

DFW Digger said:


> Sounds like a catch all wonder drug.


Sleepy time tea is chamomile and mint. Kind of makes you sleepy. Surprised it was not on the Google search list. I had no idea it had so many uses. Thanks for the post DFW Digger.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip

Here's one I found in the creek many years ago.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Really cool cordial. Great shape for being from a creek. Strengthening, I love it sandchip.


----------



## sandchip

Another from the creek, dug out of a small trash pile eroding out of the bank.  Nice crossover item that might also appeal to Indian artifact collectors (like myself).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

SandchipThat is clean as can be. Did you tumble it at anytime. If not that is amazingly crisp. I don't even see any sickness. Pale-faced with envy i am buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> SandchipThat is clean as can be. Did you tumble it at anytime. If not that is amazingly crisp. I don't even see any sickness. Pale-faced with envy i am buddy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Both the Simmon's and the McClean's are just as they came out of the creek.  Sometimes they come out nice and clean, sometimes they may have some or a lot of scratching or wear from all the movement in the sand, but rarely much if any stain.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

sandchip said:


> Both the Simmon's and the McClean's are just as they came out of the creek.  Sometimes they come out nice and clean, sometimes they may have some or a lot of scratching or wear from all the movement in the sand, but rarely much if any stain.


Ones I find in the streams are always sand blasted. We get nasty run off in the spring that will raise the level of the streams and the river over the banks. They usually close river road due to flooding. I don't know how people live on that end of town always flooding. I am up on the hill high and dry. Houses are cheap as you can already guess I think mostly rented out. Cheap for New Jersey. Corps of engineers really botched this part of the river. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*S.J.S. = Saint Joseph's Sarsaparilla.



*


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat

PlaneDiggerCam said:


>


Never seen Druid Oil before thats freaking awesome i love that name.  Nice bottles!


----------



## planeguy2

Pretty sure this thread is dead, but I found this yesterday and couldn't help but put it up. Carters ext of "smart weed". Supposedly it had opium in it.


----------



## ArmyDigger

My personal that I own is Sir J. Clarkes Female Pills witch were sketchy abortion pills
Link to the history
https://museumofhealthcare.wordpress.com/2020/01/16/sir-j-clarkes-female-pills/


----------



## Bohdan

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think this was a sample sized Chamberlain's
> Colic Cholera and Diarroea Remedy. In ice blue.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Several found in this area - all that size. I've never seen a larger. Deadly to children. Famous lawsuit here - more info if wanted.


----------



## Bohdan

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> I love how they spelled diarrhea lol


That is the correct (original) English spelling.


----------



## Skadman4

Three that I have cracked up reading about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmyDigger

I changed my mind my favorite that I own is the Cuticura system for curing constitutional humors from the potter drug co out of Boston.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's another with a huge brag about efficacy:



*


----------

